# Cheese (and Almonds) today.



## carson627 (Oct 24, 2010)

I decided to do some cheese and almonds to day while watching football (go Titans!).

I'm using peach in the A-maze-n smoker.








Top row:

Chevre - a soft goat cheese that tastes like cream cheese to me.

Insalata Panino - Genoa Salame, sun dried tomato, gorgonzola cheese, & baby Arugula rolled in mozzarella cheese.

Prosciutto Panino -Prosciutto rolled in mozzarella

Creamy Havarti

Bottom row:

2 blocks of tomato - basil cheddar

The almonds were tossed in a mixture of butter, dijon mustard, honey, salt and Tiger sauce.  We'll see what they're like in a bit.

Ya'll have a good day.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2010)

Quite an assortment!

Don't forget the Qview,

Bear


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice selection of cheese Carson. I hope you unwrapped them before trying to smoke them.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 24, 2010)

But but but wheres the cheeses did I miss something. Oh yea Bear should we tell him to take the wrappers off???


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 25, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> But but but wheres the cheeses did I miss something. Oh yea Bear should we tell him to take the wrappers off???


Nah--Then the cheese would probably get all smokey & stuff!

Carson--Don't forget to tell us in 2 weeks how good it is!

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey guys did you eat the qview of the smoked cheese? I can't find it anywhere


----------



## carson627 (Oct 25, 2010)

Funny thing that.  It got warmer last night, not cooler.  The havarti melted and rand down onto the almonds.  I saved most of them, but not much of the havarti.  Then, I dropped the chevre going into the house.  It was still edible(it was in a foil basket), but didn't taste too good.  I think I'll pass on it in the future.  The rest is tucked away safe and sound in the fridge.

The almonds were so so last night, kinda bland.  Today, the amount of smoke taste is incredible.

Carson


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 25, 2010)

Funny!

My almonds were better about a week or so later.

Better Luck Next Time!

Todd


----------



## thebarbequeen (Oct 25, 2010)

lol Carson!  thanks so much for sharing the less than perfect parts of the story!  Sorry you had some bad luck, but it just sounds exactly like something that would happen to ME, not other people...      let us know how the other cheeses come out!  Thanks for trying out the Chevre, it's one of my favorite cheeses, good to know it may not smoke well. Wrapped in grape leaves and just warmed up, but not a full on smoke is something I think I'll try though.


----------



## carson627 (Nov 5, 2010)

Opened the cheese this morning.  It's wonderful!  I'll be doing more this weekend.

Here's the pics!

























And finally, breakfast!













Ya'll have a good day!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 5, 2010)

OMG!

That looks AWESOME!

Now you understand why you have to wait to eat it.....Right?

Immediately after smoking, cheese has a nasty bitter flavor, but mellows in a couple weeks

Reminds me, I'm low on my cheese too..

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 5, 2010)

Whoa !!!!

I like those "swirl slices" on the egg & cheese sammie!!!

Care to elaborate a bit on that??

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## carson627 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bear,

The two on the right are slices of Insalata Panino - Genoa Salame, sun dried tomato, gorgonzola cheese, & baby Arugula rolled in mozzarella cheese.

The two on the left are slices of Prosciutto Panino -Prosciutto rolled in mozzarella.

Boarshead makes them.  I found them on sale at Kroger a couple of weeks ago and threw 'em in the smoker with the cheese.  They are delicious.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 5, 2010)

Carson627 said:


> Bear,
> 
> The two on the right are slices of Insalata Panino - Genoa Salame, sun dried tomato, gorgonzola cheese, & baby Arugula rolled in mozzarella cheese.
> 
> ...


Thanks Carson,

I thought it was something you did, but now that you said that, I can see them in the first picture of the thread.

That looks really good!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## squirrel (Nov 5, 2010)

What an awesome assortment Carson! Yummy. You've got me thinking about doing those roles from scratch!


----------



## carson627 (Nov 5, 2010)

Funny,

I'm thinking about it too.


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 5, 2010)

Me too! nice job Carson they look Delicious!


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 5, 2010)

Great looking post Carson. Love the combos on the cheese.


----------

